# Joutsa Chopper Show 2021



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

This year's video from Joutsa Chopper Show.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Best show ever👏 Do the people vote for the winner, or is it show only. Also is there an admission fee to get in to view the exhibits.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Best show ever👏 Do the people vote for the winner, or is it show only. Also is there an admission fee to get in to view the exhibits.


People vote the winner and ticket to show is 5€.
Many times there is really great looking bikes everywhere around the exhibition area.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Awesome bikes and cars,the Ripper and that baby blue ford


----------

